# Your ex-wife - rant



## rlharding (Feb 15, 2008)

For those that do: please stop referring to your ex-wife. I have no interest in the state of your relationship and I am fed up of reading snide comments about ex-wives. Have some respect; go and talk with a therapist if you feel angry, this is a pen turning board.

End of rant.


----------



## pentex (Feb 15, 2008)

Way to go Ruth.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 15, 2008)

Geez, I think it is all done in fun and is just humor.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 15, 2008)

Again I have to ask, who decided that we need a casual conversation police person?  Most of us that talk about ex-wives do so in a very light-hearted way, but even if we don't each person has a choice as to whether or not they read a post.  As long as casual conversation is not political, religious, sexual or criminal, the casual conversation forum was created to allow members to gain some insight into the person.  I don't think that's a bad thing.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> For those that do: please stop referring to your ex-wife. I have no interest in the state of your relationship and I am fed up of reading snide comments about ex-wives. Have some respect; go and talk with a therapist if you feel angry, this is a pen turning board.
> 
> End of rant.



I'm sorry they offend you Ruth. Personally, I don't mind the ex-wife references one way or the other.  Although this is a penturning forum, I'd hate to see us start some sort of requirement that the only posts we make be in reference to penturning. 

BTW, my wife and I have been married 37 years. From time to time somebody will ask her how we have stayed married for so long. Her usual reply ...... "We never both wanted divorced at the same time."


----------



## DocStram (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Again I have to ask, who decided that we need a casual conversation police person?  Most of us that talk about ex-wives do so in a very light-hearted way, but even if we don't each person has a choice as to whether or not they read a post.  As long as casual conversation is not political, religious, sexual or criminal, the casual conversation forum was created to allow members to gain some insight into the person.  I don't think that's a bad thing.



And ... I'll second Lou's comments.  I always take his ex-wife comments as light-hearted banter. I hardly think he's in need of a therapist. Besides, not only is penturning cheaper than therapy ... for many of us it's therapeutic in itself.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 15, 2008)

Ruth, I'm also sorry you feel offended.  I'm an X twice over and none of these comments  bother me in the least.  We are part of a penturning community that is probably 97% men and I know in the CC forum, there are going to be references to Xs.  I may have done it once or twice myself.  Please don't get upset, just don't read the post.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 15, 2008)

For those who do not know Linda is my Ex.  Unlike Doc, we just happened to agree one time too many at the same time.  But we rectified it and she is no longer my Ex, but then again she is still my Ex at the same time.  Oh this is too fun. [}][8][}]
So obviously Ex comments do not bother us, however neither one of us like the SWMBO, so go figure.  I guess we all have issues!

Mike


----------



## opfoto (Feb 15, 2008)

OK.....

I don't have an ex....nor do I want one.

Lou does need therapy....
and the rest of us is his support group![}]

and no we don't have issues either.[)]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

Ruth,

Lighten up and remember most post are not pen related in casual conversation, its a place for members to get to know each other and sorry to say most have ex'es including myself and the majority of ex-wife post are in jest.You have every right to ignore these post.
Now I have to go to my appointment with my therapist to discuss that Q%@@%@%^@! ex wife of mine[}]


> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> For those that do: please stop referring to your ex-wife. I have no interest in the state of your relationship and I am fed up of reading snide comments about ex-wives. Have some respect; go and talk with a therapist if you feel angry, this is a pen turning board.
> 
> End of rant.


----------



## shawn394 (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> BTW, my wife and I have been married 37 years. From time to time somebody will ask her how we have stayed married for so long. Her usual reply ...... "We never both wanted divorced at the same time."


Doc
Somewhat along the lines of your quote, both my parents and my wifes parents have been maried for 45 years.  When asked how they stayed together so long they all will reply with "Because who ever files for divorce has to keep the kids" or something very close to that.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> For those who do not know Linda is my Ex.  Unlike Doc, we just happened to agree one time too many at the same time.  But we rectified it and she is no longer my Ex, but then again she is still my Ex at the same time.  Oh this is too fun. [}][8][}]
> So obviously Ex comments do not bother us, however neither one of us like the SWMBO, so go figure.  I guess we all have issues!
> ...


Wait a minute ... I'm confused.  Are you saying that Linda is your Exex or would that be Ex2?


----------



## DocStram (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawn394_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAH!  Good one, Shawn!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am his second wife, second ex wife and third wife.  Does that explain things any better .. I know he was rambling a bit .. probably because he was annoyed thinking about his first ex which is NOT a good thing she is just a *#$%^&%T^$%# piece of work.  Of course my first ex is an @#%$%&%^*%%^#@%^$%&^&  %^*$#$@$%$%&  as well but hey we can't  all be perfect now can we.[}][}]

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 16, 2008)

> she is just a *#$%^&%T^$%# piece of work.  Of course my first ex is an @#%$%&%^*%%^#@%^$%&^&  %^*$#$@$%$%&  as well but hey we can't  all be perfect now can we.[}][}]
> 
> [:X] Mrs.



Covering for CAV (past his bedtime)...I understand the statement regarding "her", however I don't believe the term %^*$#$@$%$%& can be applied to a male in the past tense.  You may want to check your syntax


----------



## drawknife (Feb 16, 2008)

Just an observation, I don't have an ex but if we can't have an ex conversation in the casual department how can we have a saggy boob and nuts conversation titled this joke is for women only. I don't think this conversation is nearly as tasteless as that was.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> 
> Just an observation, I don't have an ex but if we can't have an ex conversation in the casual department how can we have a saggy boob and nuts conversation titled this joke is for women only. I don't think this conversation is nearly as tasteless as that was.



I must have missed that one ... fortunately. [:0]


----------



## Hayseedboy (Feb 16, 2008)

How's about instead of ex wife use a little political correctness:

Previous Wife
1st Wife in some cases 2nd, 3rd, 4th or maybe even 5th wife
Soul-no-more-mate
Anti-wife
Beginning Wife
Last Wife
Money Pit
Mother of my first two kids
Insured driver on my ex-car
Mortgagee on my ex-house
Walker of my ex-dog
My ex-best friends wife
My ex-bosses wife
My ex-life coaches wife

But never my Ex-Wife.

lr

p.s. I loved my ex-stereo


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 16, 2008)

Don't have an ex either, just celebrated 31 yrs.  

Ex jokes or such are a release.  I have many friends who are or where an ex. I have friends who remarried their ex.  

Can you imagine a pre-teen reading the joke?  Make for an interesting conversation.  I can imagine the feed back my wife would provide...


----------



## rherrell (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> For those who do not know Linda is my Ex.  Unlike Doc, we just happened to agree one time too many at the same time.  But we rectified it and she is no longer my Ex, but then again she is still my Ex at the same time.  Oh this is too fun. [}][8][}]
> So obviously Ex comments do not bother us, however neither one of us like the SWMBO, so go figure.  I guess we all have issues!
> ...



DITTO!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jon, thanks, I think [?][?][?]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drawknife_
> 
> Just an observation, I don't have an ex but if we can't have an ex conversation in the casual department how can we have a saggy boob and nuts conversation titled this joke is for women only. I don't think this conversation is nearly as tasteless as that was.



I agree, a single saggy boob is tasteless!!!!!! [}]


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> I agree, a single saggy boob is tasteless!!!!!! [}]


As I age, my once tight abs and butt have started to become Charmin-like;
I've begun to resemble a unitary sagging individual and I continue to be a Boob.
So, Cav, I'm offended that you'd call me tasteless. 
Please refrain from such language or you'll be my ex-friend [}][]  [8D]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't see the what the big deal is Ruth. Just curious, does your rant include ex-husbands?

Sometimes I feel left out, so I've been known to introduce the woman I'm married to as my first wife.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Better jump back in here and defend your ground, Ruth.  No one is coming to your aid, so, if you want to keep this going, you'll have to throw a little kerosene on the fire yourself.  Might I suggest finding a way to draw Mudder in?  That always livens things up.  

It's been nearly a week since we've had a good free-for-all.  You know the old saying, if it doesn't end in a group hug, it was just a waste of time.  Don't waste our time, Ruth.  We beg you.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2008)

My wife and I have been married for over 23 years. and She is my one and only. I don't seem to mind the Ex-Wife comments as much as I cringe at the SWMBO sort of stuff. The difference for me is at least an Ex indicates that something was done to end a disfunctioning relationship. In the other case there is a strong indication of at least a lack of respect for someone. For me respect for my significant other came at a high price. So basically my reaction is simply my personal soft spot.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> Better jump back in here and defend your ground, Ruth.  No one is coming to your aid, so, if you want to keep this going, you'll have to throw a little kerosene on the fire yourself.  Might I suggest finding a way to draw Mudder in?  That always livens things up.
> 
> It's been nearly a week since we've had a good free-for-all.  You know the old saying, if it doesn't end in a group hug, it was just a waste of time.  Don't waste our time, Ruth.  We beg you.



NO, LETS NOT.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Moderator


----------



## rlharding (Feb 16, 2008)

Michael, I don't think I need to defend my ground[?] I'm not overly concerned that I only have one acknowledged supporter either.  The post isn't about winning sides, nor is it about calling your ex-wife your 'ex-wife'.  Since the women on the forum don't make nasty, snide comments about ex-husbands I didn't include them in my rant. I simply hate the language that is often used to describe the ex-wife. 

Someone mentioned that 97% of the board are men.  I really had a good laugh at that one. The implication seemed to be that this is a man's forum and that means it's OK to speak badly about women to whom you used to be married.

The other point I found amusing is several men said that their comments are OK because they are posted in the 'Casual Conversations' section.

Oh well, boys will be boys and all that jazz.

And drawknife, don't come crying about a long past post.  If you don't like a post say something at the time so it can be discussed then. You are probably the kind of person who defends bad behaviour by making reference to something somebody else did in the past.....'don't get on my back, you didn't get on Jimmy's case when he blah, blah, blah'.

Does that do it for you Michael?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 16, 2008)

You're ok in my book Ruth, I get a chuckle with some of your comments. I just know I don't want to get on your bad side!


----------



## Mudder (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> ........Might I suggest finding a way to draw Mudder in?  That always livens things up.......



Sorry Mike, I'm not touching this one!

I don't talk much about my first marriage because, except for my son, It's a time of my life I would not like to dwell upon. 

However, I do respect the fact that Ruth stands up and lets her feelings be known.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned that 97% of the board are men.  I really had a good laugh at that one. The implication seemed to be that this is a man's forum and that means it's OK to speak badly about women to whom you used to be married.


Now see, I interpreted it as there are likely more members with ex-wives on the board than there are with ex-hubbies.

Then again, I guess it would depend on demographics as I used to live in Dupont Circle which has a large gay population. The number of ex-boyfriends there was way over the top. [:0] 

I was simply accused of "false-advertising". [^]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2008)

As I have said before, Ruth is my mother's name and I certainly defend HER right to her opinion.

But, clearly, she never MET my ex!!!

If she had, she would agree with any comments I might make.

She WAS a lovely YOUNG woman, fun-loving, pleasant and always supportive. (We'll stop there - ok Ruth???)


----------



## rlharding (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Michael, I think it was a good idea to jump back in...hopefully we can end on this lighter note.  And Ron,  I don't have a 'bad side' ...really


----------



## drawknife (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 
> 
> And drawknife, don't come crying about a long past post.  If you don't like a post say something at the time so it can be discussed then. You are probably the kind of person who defends bad behaviour by making reference to something somebody else did in the past.....'don't get on my back, you didn't get on Jimmy's case when he blah, blah, blah'.


Don't need a towel, no crying here, also as stated, just an observation that your double standards are in place vs what others can post here and what you can post here.  I didn't give your joke post a second thought at the time it wasn't worth a comment. But it does show the double standard in place for you vs everyone else. I'll also say I haven't drawn a conclusion about what kind of person you are as you have me. Didn't know a few lines on a forum could do that. If they can I'm going to have to go ahead and sum you up now because I've got all I need in this quote to draw conclusions.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee Gary, I never thought of it that way!  I will refrain from single saggy boob comments from this moment on.  One question, if you and Ed4Copies go for a walk, would that be a pair of saggy boobs and four saggy......? [}]


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 16, 2008)

Cav,

Once again I am happy to help you in your valiant attempt to command the American language.

When Gary refers to himself as a "unitary sagging individual", he is asserting his ability to direct ALL powers to himself.  You will find that "unitary" has no definition outside the context of administrative power.  So, Gary shows he is omnipotent, albeit sinking somewhat (or a member of the Screen Actors Guild who wishes to stay anonymous)--hence, the term "sagging".

So, should you spy Gary and I walking together, it would imply we both have VERY long appendages.  [:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

After all, to stroll arm-in-arm from Wisconsin to Florida IS quite a stretch![^][^][^]

As always, this lesson is gratis, and yes, "You're welcome!!"[)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 16, 2008)

Ed, the gardeners in your neighborhood must love you!!  They never have to buy fertilizer. [}]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 
> Oh well, boys will be boys and all that jazz.



Talk about an offensive comment. [}]


----------



## turned_for_good (Feb 16, 2008)

I cant say much bad about ex-wive because I have never been divorced.  I can say there is one out there that made my life when she sold me her cheating Ex-husbands brand new jet-mini VS for $50.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 16, 2008)

I hate my second ex wife, but my first ex wife wasn't so bad. But my present wife is a good one so I'll be nice when I talk about her. I understand that this is an international forum, but I live in a place that guarantees you the right of freedom of speech and I have fought for that right and I will practice that right. If anyone doesn't like the way things are posted, please read my signature line and take it to heart. I really do hate with a passion my second ex wife. She is a rotten, lying, cheating, scum sucking ball of puss, and those are her good points. By the way, she is in jail right now and will be for a long time, so obviously I am not the only one that feels this way about her. I had lunch with my first ex wife and her husband last November and we all had a good time. I don't need therapy, I just need to be free to live my way.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Feb 16, 2008)

We have choices like Jarheaded states. We can turn our heads or we can do what I consider wasting energy trying to change people, that you can never change. I almost didn't post this as I felt it was a waste of my time and energy to involve myself in such debate. I guess I had a little time to waste. I can only be responsible for my actions, and the way i live my life(as honest and right as I know how). Good luck all I'm still looking for my potential EX,LOL. Victor


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 16, 2008)

No ex for me. We've been fighting for 33 years now. [}] The casual observer would often think that divorce is imminent, but neither of us wants to go that nearly far. We just like making up.  However, both of our sons have exes and anything I've ever said about them is 100% factual. I just don't remember if any of it has been said here, so I'll apologize for any offense JIC. But one day I may forget and post something else, so I'll apologize in advance for that. [}][]


----------



## 7miles (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> For those that do: please stop referring to your ex-wife. I have no interest in the state of your relationship and I am fed up of reading snide comments about ex-wives. Have some respect; go and talk with a therapist if you feel angry, this is a pen turning board.
> 
> End of rant.



I don't know but this sound a lot like a troll at work........At least thats what I think,looking to get something going on a quite night.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles_
> 
> I don't know but this sound a lot like a troll at work........At least thats what I think,looking to get something going on a quite night.



Ruth's no troll, Dale.  She has her likes, she has her dislikes, and she's comfortable enough with us to let us know about them.  That's all.


----------



## DocStram (Feb 16, 2008)

I know y'all laugh when I talk about finding my "harmonic balance."  For me, this thread is becoming rampant with negative energy. I'm going to walk away from it. It's just not good for the IAP camaraderie.


----------



## 7miles (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok if thats the way you see it,


----------



## BruceK (Feb 17, 2008)

"I have no interest in the state of your relationship and I am fed up of reading snide comments about ex-wives.

This comment will probably come off sounding pretty snotty but it's just standard operating procedure regarding postings on the internet.

It's really rather simple.  Don't read them.  I surely don't read every post on this BB.  You don't have to either.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7miles[i/]
> I don't know but this sound a lot like a troll at work........At least thats what I think,looking to get something going on a quite night.
> _


_


I've seen Ruth's work on other forums, she is not a troll. I think you owe Ruth an apology._


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Cav,
> 
> ...



Of course, the grammar lesson is gratis as well.


----------



## 7miles (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

I disagree Ron........I do not... There is no apology needed for thinking.......After all thats what you did in your statement_


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dale, what Ron is, in my opinion, trying to convey to you is this:  If  you take a few moments to review Ruth's post history you would find that trying to start a fight is not consistent with any other posts she has made.  On the other hand, there are those in the IAP who might try to stir the pot on occasion.  Yes, I am aware that I could be considered one of those, so there is no need to mention that idea.

For you to come to the conclusion that Ruth is trolling with her entry is not substantiated by any available information other than an overactive imagination.


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 17, 2008)

I think we all have our own opinions about things and should learn that we don't need everyone to have the same opinion. I posted my answer the way I see things and so have others. There is nothing wrong about having an opinion and it is one thing that you can have your very own one of. I personally don't find Ruth to be a troll, I think she has an opinion of her own and I do respect that and the fact that she has the guts to speak it. This is supposed to be fun, so let it be fun. If someone wants to post off-color humor, that is their right. But at the same time, if one wants to make a statement about someone else, that is also their right. I still hate my ex wife no matter how I state it,so I will state it in whatever way I feel but will try not to offend anyone by doing so. Ruth, if I offended you by what I wrote, that was not my intentions but it is how I feel about things. And I think Doc made the best statement by saying he was unhappy with this thread and was going to ignore it. Smart man. If i feel that I really need to make a statement to someone that is going to be found offensive, I personally would PM if I can't say it to their face.[:0][}]
  Ed, my grammar is incorrect and that is my wrong, but it is mine and if you want to pick it apart, that is your right.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, this was my point!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't we all just get along? 

I think that phrase may catch on someday. I do have to admit that I plagerized it.


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 18, 2008)

None of this bothers me a bit. I'm free and easy.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> 
> None of this bothers me a bit. I'm free and easy.


Not me.  I'm reasonable and easy. [8D]


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm expensive, and worth it.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lou and reasonable in the same sentence .. I'd almost buy that ... but I am a happily remarried woman.]

Now if Ed or Cav made this statement I'd probably be on the floor laughing so hard I'd have busted a gut by now.[}][}][}]

[:X] Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that was how I took it too.  Although just to be clear .. anyone that wants to speak badly about ex's should feel free to do so as long as it's clean and in good fun   ok moderately good fun [}]
something close to fun???[8][}]



[:X] Mrs.


----------



## loglugger (Feb 18, 2008)

It is all fun, please continue. 
Bob


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 19, 2008)

This topic is too funny to read sober.  Since I work in law enforcement, which seems to have a high divorce rate, I hear a lot about exes at work.  I like listening to the comments because it makes me realize how lucky I have it (going on 6 years of marriage to a "most of the time" very difficult woman, lol) BTW my friends and family said it wouldn't last past a year and I'm six times that now lol.  IMHO, which means little, as long as the comments aren't against the rules of this forum, I say go for it.  (And yes I'm sober right now, just way past my bedtime lol)


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Russianwolf_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just cheap.


----------

